# Everyone's happier when you charge more



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Here's one: Ever notice things seem to go better , sometimes almost effortlessly, when you charge more? 
When you underbid , everything that can go wrong seems to happen.

I know if you have been around a while , you know what I'm talking about ....what causes that?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You're making money.....

What can go wrong if the chips keep coming in.....:whistling

Just don't break the circle....:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It's also an attitude. I know my attitude is not bad at all, even having to fix something when I know I'm making bank on a job. Hell I might even whistle while I work. :laughing: Also making good money on a job is what you'll remember. If you are losing your butt you will remember the things that went wrong that caused the job to go even worse. I know I am a little quicker to hop out of bed on a good money maker.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

It's because you aren't stressed about an extra square of siding, or fixing the gutter that gets dinged, or realizing you will be there an extra 3 or 4 days because you made an extra two weeks money. Life is good.

When you are loosing your butt really hard, the same things start to feel insurmountable. Been there too many times to count.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Also I am finding in my short time as a contractor, now that I am charging more, people are happier/more respectful with the work being done. Cheap people who want to pay 2-3k for a deck (or not even that) make crazy demands and don't seem to respect your time as much.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

heavy_d said:


> also i am finding in my short time as a contractor, now that i am charging more, people are happier/more respectful with the work being done. Cheap people who want to pay 2-3k for a deck (or not even that) make crazy demands and don't seem to respect your time as much.


exactly.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Even doing a 500 square roof replacement in August last summer, 13 hours a day, i was in a great mood, because i could count that money in my head. Even seemed cooler than 105 :laughing: It also keeps you from stressing over little stuff you end up paying for you hadnt planned on. 

I just had this conversation with a buddy who thinks your ripping people off to mark up more than 20% even for a bathroom.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

My prices have doubled in the last 4 years. It's removed the customers that don't care about the quality, don't care about your time and all they care about is the cost. As some have said you stress less about small issues as your not treading a fine line of making profit on the cheap customers. I used to think it was good that i would sell every job i priced. Having less work but making more money is a great thing.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

I love it. It works for all of us. Keep it up.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

AGullion said:


> Here's one: Ever notice things seem to go better , sometimes almost effortlessly, when you charge more?
> When you underbid , everything that can go wrong seems to happen.
> 
> I know if you have been around a while , you know what I'm talking about ....what causes that?


The money is important, yes I agree on that point.

But I think the better money means that there is a show of respect towards you as a contractor from the homeowner.

I am pretty sure the majority of you, including myself, are going to provide the same level of service regardless of price.

I don't know hack, half arsed or giterdone. The way I do things is the same regardless of the job. The lower paying jobs in the past I felt taken advantage of etc. 

The jobs on the books now are very exciting and my anticipation of them is very high.

In summation - very appropriate post AGullion!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Awesome ....I think the best contractors all know this works most of the time . thanks


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

I recently sold an entry door system where I was about the fourth or fifth contractor she spoke with. She had a "specific" look in mind that she wanted. Everyone before me kept telling her it couldn't be done and gave her a price on whatever it was they could provide.

Fortunately, she found us, because after a little discussion with the manufacturer I use, we formulated a plan for them to custom manufacture the glass in her sidelites, exactly as she wanted it. They also provided several renderings so she could tweak it to perfection.

When we were finished, and she was utterly thrilled, she shared with me that we were the highest price by FAR on her 8' entry door system with two sidelites. But, that she didn't care because her new entry door system was absolutely beautiful and exactly as she had envisioned.

It makes you feel good when things go well and you are able to provide the customer what they want and make decent money on it.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

One really , really successful guy, at one time Fords too dealer , says absolute knock out service will cost you 10 percent more .....and of course will come back with more repeat customers, less call backs , less advertising and commanding a higher price . That's a neat way to view it.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Fords Top dealer , sorry .


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

AGullion said:


> Fords Top dealer , sorry .


Sewell?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

If you're worth what you charge the customer is happy, if you're happy with what you charge both parties are satisfied.

When the economy tanked I lowered my rates in an attempt to stay busy. I quickly found myself struggling with the job itself and the customers. Not only did I raise my rates but raised them even higher.

Funny thing is I'm being given tips more often. I feel like I may lose the job if I'm too low and if I'm too high and don't get the job....who cares.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Jaws said:


> Sewell?


Bob Tasca ...get his book..called "you will be satisfied "


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

AGullion said:


> Fords Top dealer , sorry .


I would listen to someone like that. Why the attitude?


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Not sure i follow you ...no bad attitude here . life is good .


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

Tis simple...the more you charge the better the product. You're making good coin on the job you're doing even though you may have to spend a few extra minutes to make sure it's perfect.

You're blowing smoke up your own arse if you think you're doing your absolute best when you think you're loosing out on $ for that or being able to move on to the next job.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

That's a great way to say it


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

It isn't just more money it's better customers. Cheap people are never happy. You could pay them and they'd still find something to complain about.


----------



## BRShomerepair (Jun 28, 2015)

As others have mentioned I think a lot of it is in your head, why it goes better- If you are making decent $ on a job, you are relaxed and calm, and not just thinking about getting it done. So things tend to go smoother, you're not stressed out just focusing on getting it done and getting paid.

I also agree with the better customers for more $- it makes me frustrated to think of the jobs I did for people when first starting out, was priced too low. And those people were the ones that I had headaches with- wanting absolute perfection, cheap, and fast. People with a more realistic budget I think have more realistic expectations, in that they are prepared to spend a decent amount to have a proper job done by someone they can trust and will backup their work.

Life has been much better for me since charging higher. I hate scrambling, working job to job for money coming in, totally relying on a payment to keep the lights on. When you charge more and have a bit of coin in the bank, you don't worry as much I think. I know I don't stress out, and the jobs have gone much smoother.


----------



## Dr.Gargoyle (Sep 19, 2015)

i recall, about ten years back, I was having a tree removed from my yard. guy came out and we got to talking, he said something about a website and i mentioned I had built a few for friends. 

At one point we were discussing pricing and I mentioned something in the ballpark of $500-600. He promptly replied he was looking for someone who charged $3000, 'because they would do a better job'

I let him finish the tree work and watched the man leave, to go pay 5-6 times as much money, for the same work I would've done. It was about perception of value, he thought he would get 'more' by paying more, even though there was no reality to that.


In contrast, I was bidding a paint job. I bid out at $2000 and had included texturing in some rooms. The guy bickered and argued until it was done by the hour and he bought the paint. It came out to the same amount! But he wanted to be in charge. I did not end up working for that guy. Again, it was perception of value, he wanted to feel like he was 'getting a deal'


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

I typically am mid to high ....and one reason I feel strongly about staying profitable is to be around later to warranty what I do. 

Also, typically, customers who are on the cheap, usually don't want any less on quality . 

One common mistake guys make in our line of work is they don't know how to charge for what they do. For several reasons , one being not knowing the cost , the overhead and maintenance tails.

Also, they do it out of fear of not getting the work and starving , so they get it and starve.

Sadly, I just watched a guy get his tools sat outside and locked out of a job . he was the low guy.....way ,way low. And his wife worked with the homeowner ....told her he was giving her the "family price" ....that's all bad medicine .

Charge what you need to do the best you can . knock their socks off. Be friendly , but professional ....it stresses people to no end to live in dust and a torn up house ...it creates litigation that sinks conteactors . Fund the job, plan the work and execute , execute , execute . i'm not saying rush it , but if you are good, you are likely fast ......professional speed . Stay focused and look ahead , anticipate finish issues and make it come together without drama. 

Then people will call, and say , I know you aren't cheap, but you are who we want . that's an easy sell.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

RangoWA said:


> It isn't just more money it's better customers. Cheap people are never happy. You could pay them and they'd still find something to complain about.


Yep!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

good topic. One comment I heard once- "Lower your price, lower your value". That's stuck with me and makes sense. If we all kept our prices at the top, we would be worth more. (if it wasn't for weekend hacks)


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Amen


----------

